

Sony PlayStation press conference summary - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/news/sony-playstation-press-conference-summary/

======
Bandrik
The OLED display, of all things, has me the most excited. Overall, I'm happy
with what Sony is doing with the NGP. I preferred the classic PSP shape (not
so much with the PSPgo), and all the added gadgets I can see being at best fun
to have, and at worst just extra gimmicks that can be overlooked. Way to go,
Sony. :D

